# Tinc rescue questions



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

I check Craigslist often to see if anything pops up that I may be interested in but usually never buy. I saw a Tinctorius a few weeks ago and this was basically all the information the guy had:

"I have a dart frog for sale don't know much about him except for what I paid and its a whole lot more than what I'm asking I didn't get ripped off on the price either. he goes for a lot more than what I am selling him for he comes with his 10 gallon enclosure food water dish and extra substrate go ahead" 

I didn't act then but ended up seeing it again and decided I'd take it in as sort as a rescue situation. I picked it up this morning and it's considerably more thin than the photos originally posted.

The guy told me had run out of flies the night before but I would guess it's probably been a lot longer than that. He was keeping the frog in a soaking wet 10 gallon with no hides in a dark room with no light and a piece of Christmas themed saran rap over the top. I'm glad I'm helping this little buddy out. He needed it.

I've got him in a little tabletop terrarium temporarily so i can monitor him and make sure he's putting on weight. I've thrown in some spring tails and fruit flies and i can tell by his appetite that he's pretty darn hungry. 

I was just wondering if anyone had an idea of what kind of a morph it might be? The guy said it was four months old but then told me he's had it for eight months. It's about an inch right now so I think it's still got some growing to do but haven't kept tincs before so no clue on how old it might be. Looks like it's still a juvenile to me. Wondering too if it might color up on a proper diet? Or if his coloration will stay more pale like it is.

Lots of pics attached of the original CL photos, it's old home, temporary home and photos of how it currently looks.

Any advice or wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like a Patricia to me. As always, use caution using visual ID only.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

The darker legs make it look like an Oyapock if you ask me.

It's tough to say how old it is... if it was underfed as a juvie it could have stunted its growth. Just keep doing what you're doing. Frequently feed it small amounts. You want to make sure it is eating plenty without stressing it out. Also, make sure it gets proper supplementation.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Im glad you saved him before it was too late. I agree looks like a patricia to me, but its hard to tell. Good luck.


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey rmetke,

I actually saw that add on craigslist a couple weeks back! I'm in Minneapolis and thought about getting him. I'm still working on my first build, though, so it wouldn't have been ideal. Nice to see that he went to a good home. Are there a lot of MN dart froggers on here?


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Tom! Yes, I always supplement. I alternate between calcium and a multivitamin. 





carola1155 said:


> The darker legs make it look like an Oyapock if you ask me.
> 
> It's tough to say how old it is... if it was underfed as a juvie it could have stunted its growth. Just keep doing what you're doing. Frequently feed it small amounts. You want to make sure it is eating plenty without stressing it out. Also, make sure it gets proper supplementation.


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey bugger-

Haven't seen many but then again, I haven't posted much. How's your build coming? What are you thinking of getting? Why haven't you posted any pictures of it?



buggerdtp said:


> Hey rmetke,
> 
> I actually saw that add on craigslist a couple weeks back! I'm in Minneapolis and thought about getting him. I'm still working on my first build, though, so it wouldn't have been ideal. Nice to see that he went to a good home. Are there a lot of MN dart froggers on here?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Looks like an Oyopok, doesn't look too thin either, good luck raising him out. Patricia's will usually have a little yellow tings I the white crown and light blue legs, oyopoks will be chalk white and dark blue legs. It looks pretty young so you may be able to find who they got it from and confirm what it is.


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's a much better photo of the little guy/gal.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Glad you picked him up. That nasty little mud pit had to be awful for him. We had a local person on Cr with tincs a few weeks ago that someone was offering. Their setup was nothing more than gravel with standing water, a few tall rocks, and a bit of bamboo. I wanted to go get them but the Mrs. said no more frogs till I get the current ones moved into their new viv.
I like that little setup you have there for a table topper also.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Kudos for giving the little guy a Proper home! He doesnt look dangerously thin or dehydrated in the pics(nothing proper TLC can't cure)… Im 99% sure thats a Patricia… I produced over 100 last year, the legs will start out dark blue on most & initially have some black flecking.. This can & will in some lines gradually lighten towards a more sky blue as they approach maturity(most pats will have a solid blue leg at full size, but as froglets they can have some black spotting..… Send me a few more pics to my email address, [email protected] when you get a chance & I will send you a bunch of pics of my Patricia froglet pics to compare with… After quarantine, if you determine the animal is healthy, just cover shipping & I will send you a friend for him.. One good turn deserves another…


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought to too Mark. The guy I got it from was a bit strange. I asked him 3 or 4 times in text where he got it from and he never answered. When I picked him up I didn't feel like pressing it if he didn't want to answer so it may have to be a mystery. We'll see if it becomes more clear with age.



markpulawski said:


> Looks like an Oyopok, doesn't look too thin either, good luck raising him out. Patricia's will usually have a little yellow tings I the white crown and light blue legs, oyopoks will be chalk white and dark blue legs. It looks pretty young so you may be able to find who they got it from and confirm what it is.


----------



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

That's about the nicest thing anyone has offered in a while! Thanks buddy! The frog has been laying low the last few days, I don't blame him. Once it's out and about a bit more I will get some pictures and send them your way. I figured once I got it in good shape and settled in I would try and sex it and eventually build out my typical set up of 18X18X36 and get it a "friend". That size set up is appropriate for a pair of tincs isn't it? I have southern variabilis but haven't had anything as large as tincs yet, although I've been doing a fair amount of research. In the meantime I've moved him to a 10 gallon with some plants I pulled from another tank and other leftovers. Seems like he's doing well but like I said, lying low for now.

Amazing that it's the same tank!





Tincman said:


> Kudos for giving the little guy a Proper home! He doesnt look dangerously thin or dehydrated in the pics(nothing proper TLC can't cure)… Im 99% sure thats a Patricia… I produced over 100 last year, the legs will start out dark blue on most & initially have some black flecking.. This can & will in some lines gradually lighten towards a more sky blue as they approach maturity(most pats will have a solid blue leg at full size, but as froglets they can have some black spotting..… Send me a few more pics to my email address, [email protected] when you get a chance & I will send you a bunch of pics of my Patricia froglet pics to compare with… After quarantine, if you determine the animal is healthy, just cover shipping & I will send you a friend for him.. One good turn deserves another…


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Having had Oyapoks and Patricias for years I can say you have a Oyapok.


----------



## Dweezy247 (May 2, 2013)

IMO looks like an oyapock more than a patricia due to lighter yellow and darker legs.My patricia's have bright yellow with the black,and more of a sky blue legs.Granted,my pair is over a year old,and were about 10-11 months when purchased,so can't say if they are lighter as froglets/juvies.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

rmetke said:


> That's about the nicest thing anyone has offered in a while! Thanks buddy! The frog has been laying low the last few days, I don't blame him. Once it's out and about a bit more I will get some pictures and send them your way. I figured once I got it in good shape and settled in I would try and sex it and eventually build out my typical set up of 18X18X36 and get it a "friend". That size set up is appropriate for a pair of tincs isn't it? I have southern variabilis but haven't had anything as large as tincs yet, although I've been doing a fair amount of research. In the meantime I've moved him to a 10 gallon with some plants I pulled from another tank and other leftovers. Seems like he's doing well but like I said, lying low for now.
> 
> Amazing that it's the same tank!


An 18X36 is more then enough for a pair, thats a really good size Vivarium... My most productive pair of tincs thrives in a well planted 18DX24LX18H.... Just let me know when youre ready with respect to me sending you another frog... Also Ive revisited the pics & Im not sure anymore if its a Patricia or Oyapok... I think some brighter lighting would really help but chiefly the thing is that my Pat froglets all have dark blue legs to start from what Ive seen through at least the first few months while theyre about an inch or so in length(They even have black Flecking when young).. That Frog looks like it is just over an inch but not yet full grown so it may or may not have its full adult coloration(it definietely doesnt look exactly like an adult Pat, but my reason for guessing Patricia is it could be a Patricia Froglet/Juvi... Or truthfully an Oyapok as well.... Also Ive seen lines of Patricia that keep a cobalt blue to their legs, However my lineage of Patricia seem to always become sky blue as they leave the juvi stage especially.. (the determining factor not being sky blue making them Patricia as this is variable, but solid blue legs without the black flecking at adult coloration unlike the cobalts ect(the yellow Shade & amount of yellow vs black on the body is not any indication of patricia at all really... If you wait a few months 2 things will happen, the frog will reach maturity & then one of these experienced frog keepers can easily determine exactly what you have with its full adult coloration present, also by then the frog will have been quarantined long enough for you to consider a tank mate of the 100% healthy & known morph/species... In any event please keep me posted....


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

rmetke said:


> I thought to too Mark. The guy I got it from was a bit strange. I asked him 3 or 4 times in text where he got it from and he never answered. When I picked him up I didn't feel like pressing it if he didn't want to answer so it may have to be a mystery. We'll see if it becomes more clear with age.


It may have been swiped from a vendors table at a reptile show.Stealing can be quite rampant at the shows and yes some froggers steal as much as some snake people.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you can't verify what he is, it might be better to keep him on his own.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I got the pics you emailed me & I replied, I was still uncertain after looking at the pics so I forwarded them to a friend more frog knowledgeable then myself and he also replied Oyapok without hesitation so Im going to say thats your best bet & sorry I guessed wrong initially…. Also while you shouldn't mix the Tinc morphs I will still hook ya up with a frog if & when you are ready man….


----------

